

Being Useful - mrkmcknz
http://gitkid.com/post/25530730785/being-useful

======
SudarshanP
SpaceX, Self driving cars, Craig venter's synthesis of an entire genome,
growing organs, willow garage,3d printing, udacity, coursera, edX... the list
goes on... things are not too bad. But only the bold will choose the hard
paths. The rest will clone successful startups.

------
maxko87
I agree.. the problem is that "meaningful" technology often takes much longer
to come up with, create, and is often harder to monetize even once created.
Government (e.g. DARPA) is a big supporter of this kind of development, but
there's just not as much fast money there are there is in Silicon Valley's
VCs.

------
Ralith
You're right, but the incentives just aren't there to support another mode of
behavior. How can we fix that?

~~~
mrkmcknz
I honestly don't know, personally I want to be part of that new behaviour.

I just don't see the benefit at the minute.

With guys like Elon Musk really changing the world hopefully we are on that
path of change.

~~~
Ralith
While Elon Musk's work is great, I don't see how that's changing the incentive
structure for young, unmoneyed entrepreneurs.

